# Blood on cage



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2008)

Last weekend in the morning there was blood all over the inside and outside of our two cockatiels cage. They were talking and having a wonderful time, and have showed no ill health in the last week. There was no blood on them, neither on their feet or feathers. I couldn't figure out which bird lost all this blood, there was no trace anywhere on them. Their cage was covered in blood, you could hardly tell that the cage is white. They obviously climbed on the rungs and tracked the blood everywhere they went, only they were so clean. They are nine months old, siblings, and quite wonderful birds. They are our first birds, and we are learning as we go, but this situation is a real mystery. Can anyone help?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Check the bottom of their feet. Rough perches can cause that. Also, it's possible they lost a blood feather that you didn't notice and it got flicked around.


----------



## Pandabear16 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yup-this happened just recently with Frankie too, although not as much blood as your describing. It sounds like one of them had a night fright since you noticed it in the morning. I couldn't find where Frankie was hurt until he was stretching out his wings and it was on the underside of his wing towards his back. If it ever happens again and you notice the bleeding isnt stopping-I'm told flour will stop the bleeding until you can call the avian vet


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Pandabear16 said:


> I'm told flour will stop the bleeding until you can call the avian vet


Flour and cornstartch is always good to have onhand.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2008)

What's a blood feather?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When their feathers first grow it comes out into a pin like shape that is filled with blood. As the feather grows, the blood retracts back inside. If that pin is broken it becomes a broken blood feather. Night frights or bumping into something can cause it and it will most likely continue bleeding everytime it's hit even if it stops a while. It should be pulled out. Here is what it looks like.


----------

